# TiVo Bolt Random Reboot



## Craig-Tx (Oct 6, 2015)

I wanted to simply start this thread to get other user's experiences.

I purchased a TiVo bolt on the day it was released. In the time I have had it, (nearly a month now) I personally have seen the unit reboot about 7 - 8 times. 

Today, I was watching live TV and briefly pause the show. Hit play and the unit was completely unresponsive. Video was frozen, etc. for about 30 seconds. Then the unit rebooted. Other times, I wasn't watching as closely, but happened to walk by and see the "Almost there.. just a few min more" message. 

As I've said, I've seen it 7-8 times. not sure how many times it has occurred while the TV was off.

I called support and they walked through the following:
Confirmed cable signal was good, and had me attempt to cause it to reboot while they were on the phone - no success. They decided that it was likely faulty hardware and are sending out a replacement.

Anyway, I wanted to start this thread to get a rough poll of other users. Anyone else having similar issues?

My bolt is a 500GB stock unit fed by Verizon FiOs with a cable card.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Bolts were only OTA until recently. While OTA they were fine. On Monday I installed a FiOS cable card in the 4TB Bolt. So far it has been fine. The only reboot this week was from a software update.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Comcast cable card, no issues so far.


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

My bolt has been up since October 8th and has only reboot once for the software update.


----------



## tange1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Just had a reboot - I was watching a recording. No momentary freeze, just a sudden reboot.


----------



## Craig-Tx (Oct 6, 2015)

Interesting.
The good news is that it seems that for most people the bolt is very stable. I did get my replacement setup two days ago and haven't seen any issues yet. But it's still early. 

I did notice that the new one is running cooler. In the exact same spot, the new TiVo is reporting an ODT of 63. Previous one was at 67.

Not sure where ODT is measured, but on overheating processor could certainly cause reboots.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Craig-Tx said:


> Interesting.
> The good news is that it seems that for most people the bolt is very stable. I did get my replacement setup two days ago and haven't seen any issues yet. But it's still early.
> 
> I did notice that the new one is running cooler. In the exact same spot, the new TiVo is reporting an ODT of 63. Previous one was at 67.
> ...


Out of the three Bolts I've used, one of them was noticeably hotter than the other two. It was the one I had picked up from BestBuy. It was consistently several degrees hotter than the two Bolts I got off eBay. The BestBuy Bolt went back and I only have the two ebay Bolts now.

I also noticed that whatever temp it's reporting, it made no difference with a 500GB drive or a 4TB drive in the Bolt. The temps reported were basically the same.

What does seem to raise the temp is when the video output is on and with network transfers. That is when I've always seen the Bolt at the hottest reported temp.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

Assuming we're talking Celsius here, 60, 70, even 80+ is well within normal for most SOC's. Do we know what hardware is in the Bolt?


----------



## MJM3000 (Jul 14, 2003)

I really hope this isn't a consistent issue. I'm ready to order my Bolt tonight, and I'd hate to get it, add a larger HD, and then have this issue. Would a replacement be sent if I did a HD upgrade and then had an unrelated issue? Somehow I think not.

Interesting side note: Last night I was watching live TV, and my Verizon Media Server all of a sudden rebooted. This has happened a number of times in the past (far more than just software updates), but this time was different. *All of my recordings were deleted!* Checking online, I see some others have had this same issue. It never ends with this DVR.

Maybe I'm too hopeful for my TiVo experience, but I'm really looking forward to *not* having these same experiences.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

I have never had an issue with my 7 year old TiVo HD's nor do I expect any with the new Bolt. With that said, I have always had them plugged into UPS's, which I recommend for any computer based appliance with mounted volumes. Especially where I live, where the power frequently goes out/fluctuates.


----------



## Craig-Tx (Oct 6, 2015)

Well, time for a followup- 
Replacement has been rock solid for about 10 days now. Old unit was shipped back.

Ohh and to Aaronwt. The one I had a problem with was also purchased at BestBuy. I'm sure it's just a coincidence, but interesting.


----------



## Sc00bydu (Mar 28, 2016)

I purchased a brand new Bolt 3 weeks ago. Since then it has rebooted randomly, a dozen times or more. I called TiVo customer service but they attempted to place the blame on everything else but their equipment. I asked about their warranty and found it was only 90 days...apparently they have little confidence in their own products. They did offer a 3-year extended warranty but considering having paid $400 for it, it was a slap in the face. After several forced reboot attempts, the Bolt continues its random reboots. I'm taking the thing back and buying a Channel Master. I'm done with TiVo...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Sc00bydu said:


> I purchased a brand new Bolt 3 weeks ago. Since then it has rebooted randomly, a dozen times or more. I called TiVo customer service but they attempted to place the blame on everything else but their equipment. I asked about their warranty and found it was only 90 days...apparently they have little confidence in their own products. They did offer a 3-year extended warranty but considering having paid $400 for it, it was a slap in the face. After several forced reboot attempts, the Bolt continues its random reboots. I'm taking the thing back and buying a Channel Master. I'm done with TiVo...


Put a sticker on the underside indicating the failure. You might help someone who gets it as a refurb.


----------



## gbshuler (Feb 25, 2008)

Sc00bydu said:


> I purchased a brand new Bolt 3 weeks ago. Since then it has rebooted randomly, a dozen times or more. I called TiVo customer service but they attempted to place the blame on everything else but their equipment. I asked about their warranty and found it was only 90 days...apparently they have little confidence in their own products. They did offer a 3-year extended warranty but considering having paid $400 for it, it was a slap in the face. After several forced reboot attempts, the Bolt continues its random reboots. I'm taking the thing back and buying a Channel Master. I'm done with TiVo...


Unless you bought the lifetime service plan, you should be eligible for the free extended warranty packaged with your monthly or annual service plan.

_*
With respect solely to any TiVo BOLT or TiVo DVR which is eligible for, and on which you have obtained, either an annual service plan or a monthly service plan (but not an All-In Plan): your service plan includes, at no additional charge, an enhanced limited warranty (known as "Continual Care") for the full, uninterrupted duration of your annual or monthly TiVo service subscription. With Continual Care, and for a cost of $49.00 (plus shipping and any applicable taxes) after ninety (90) days from your purchase date, you can exchange a defective or inoperative TiVo BOLT or TiVo DVR for a repaired, renewed or comparable product (at TiVo's discretion). The exchange exclusions and restrictions contained in the TiVo DVR Limited Warranty continue to apply; please visit Limited Warranty Info for details.*_


----------



## Mike Malter (Dec 25, 2000)

My TiVo Bolt reboots a lot. No particular pattern; sometimes I'm going to a different tuner, other times it can be something different.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mike Malter said:


> My TiVo Bolt reboots a lot. No particular pattern; sometimes I'm going to a different tuner, other times it can be something different.


That doesn't sound good. Neither Bolt I have reboots unless there is a software update or I initiate it. And I have the 4TB Seagate drives in my Bolts.

The Bolt in this room has been up for over 2.5 million seconds. And that box was rebooted back then because I had to give access to the window behind my UHD setup. For Thompson Creek Windows to try and fix an issue. So everything was powered down.

They are coming back out with the correct size item(hopefully) next Friday. So I will need to power everything down again.


----------



## Mike Malter (Dec 25, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> That doesn't sound good. Neither Bolt I have reboots unless there is a software update or I initiate it. And I have the 4TB Seagate drives in my Bolts.


I'm going to call Weak Knees on Monday. How warm does your Bolt get? I have mine on a second shelf so not all the heat dissipates, but it's not too hot to touch. I wonder if it's a heat issue.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I was able to solve this problem by replacing my surge protector. Based on responses I've seen on these forums, some or all Bolts are much more sensitive to surges and other interference on the power lines than other models. Every home is different, so of course your experience may vary, but for many of us the Bolt seems to require a better surge protector than most models. My old protector was really good, but it may have gotten too old because my problems went away after I replaced it. See the thread I linked to above.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I've always had my TiVos on a UPS. Since a surge protector won't do much when the power goes out for a split second.


----------



## mickrussom (Dec 21, 2007)

Ive had a few reboots here and there. Usually Ill be waiting for a show data to come back or the UI will put up that white/blue circle wait thing and then poof, reboot.


----------



## mickrussom (Dec 21, 2007)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I was able to solve this problem by replacing my surge protector. Based on responses I've seen on these forums, some or all Bolts are much more sensitive to surges and other interference on the power lines than other models. Every home is different, so of course your experience may vary, but for many of us the Bolt seems to require a better surge protector than most models. My old protector was really good, but it may have gotten too old because my problems went away after I replaced it. See the thread I linked to above.


Honestly if its not a line conditioner (EG, APC LINE-R or Tripp LC Line Conditioner) or a line conditioning UPS these surge protectors generally do nothing for brown outs. For spikes they get less able to defend against spikes over time. I just had an APC PRO8 smoke and smolder here. I always put gear after a LINE-R or LC or power correcting UPS (active UPS) for computers and AV gear.


----------



## curlyku (Sep 15, 2005)

I've had reboot problems for the last week or two on my Tivo OTA unit. I expected it to be great because I also have a 2012 older unit that never fails. Worst when trying to use the System-channel-strength to adjust antenna but also if trying to change channels quickly and occasionally if it just seems to want to. Didn't do any of this for first 6 plus months and now it's very annoying. No help from TIVO Support yet and chat exercises didn't do a thing. I've isolated the unit from everything I can (even no use CAT 5 for internet) but still fails. If it's too sensitive to something? Why then did it work fine for 6 plus months? Since the older unit has been bulletproof and on the All- in-program so is this unit. I hope that gets some attention for a quick fix.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

curlyku said:


> I've had reboot problems for the last week or two on my Tivo OTA unit. I expected it to be great because I also have a 2012 older unit that never fails. Worst when trying to use the System-channel-strength to adjust antenna but also if trying to change channels quickly and occasionally if it just seems to want to. Didn't do any of this for first 6 plus months and now it's very annoying. No help from TIVO Support yet and chat exercises didn't do a thing. I've isolated the unit from everything I can (even no use CAT 5 for internet) but still fails. If it's too sensitive to something? Why then did it work fine for 6 plus months? Since the older unit has been bulletproof and on the All- in-program so is this unit. I hope that gets some attention for a quick fix.


I've seen a report here that this problem may be related to the new pre-roll ads. Makes sense that would be the case, since your unit was stable for the first six months. So, you may be able to solve this by calling TiVo support and asking to opt-out of those ads. Or you may be able to solve both problems by "side-grading" to TE3, but opting out of the pre-rolls would be my first bet.


----------

